
Scaling Up with Elixir - nathan_long
https://dockyard.com/blog/2020/05/28/scaling-up-with-elixir
======
nathan_long
A discussion of how Erlang processes help us build scalable and reliable
systems in Elixir.

This may not be news to developers, but might be useful for broader company
discussions.

